# Ohio Bass Blog?



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

what ever happened to Mike Reeves and the Ohio Bass Blog?? I really enjoyed his posts and updates within the site.


----------



## Bright (Nov 19, 2015)

Was wondering same thing just tried to get on???


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike has taken a new job and moved at least that is what he said was happening at the end of last year. With a new child and all the changes he a working man right now. We miss his blog as well hope he can get some free time in the near future.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

alumking said:


> Mike has taken a new job and moved at least that is what he said was happening at the end of last year. With a new child and all the changes he a working man right now. We miss his blog as well hope he can get some free time in the near future.


Yes this is correct. Mike has started a family and a new job that has kept him real busy. He is doing well, just taking some time off to be with his family. We plan to fish some opens this year.


----------

